# snail for sand?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was told that if i got sand for my cories a good way to help keep the sand stured up, airated, and clean was to get some sort of snail what type of snail? and were can i get info on it?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's a good picture of what type of snail you are looking for:
http://www.aquahoito.info/suomi/ohjeita/kiertsarv.jpg

They are called the malaysian trumpet snails in english I think, Melanoides tuberculata is the scientific name. They are hardy and common, try to find them from another fishkeeper or LFS.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how do i change gravel to sand? without loosing bacteria?


----------

